

Chicago’s Ruby Developer Crisis - dboyd
http://nuts.redsquirrel.com/post/2680658687/chicagos-ruby-developer-crisis

======
rjprins
I didn't know there was such a thing as a [language]-programmer.

Picking up a new language has to be nigh trivial for any programmer, right?

Getting to know the frameworks and libraries intricately takes time, but if
you're not able to write code in a new language within a day, you're doing
something wrong.

And after a few weeks working full time with a certain framework, you should
definitely be up to speed.. right?

~~~
bphogan
Exactly, and I think that was kind of the gist of his message; companies can
find good developers and spend the time teaching them how to do it.

Besides, a good Ruby developer for one company might still not be using
whatever cool tools the new company is asking about. Ruby may be a smaller
community than others, but in a room of 10 Ruby developers, I bet you'll find
10 different ways to implement a Rails app (Haml vs. ERb, Steak vs. Cucumber,
TestUnit vs. RSpec, and so forth).

